# Borne Airport Express PPPoE en cours de connexion



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis dans le fonctionnement de ma nouvelle borne Airport Express.

j'ai bien réussi à la configurer, elle apparaît bien sur le réseau, j'arrive à m'y connecter
mais je n'ai pas accès à internet.

en fait elle clignote orange et sur mes ordi à coté de l'icône "WIFI" dans la barre des menus en haut à droite de l'écran j'ai un texte défilant :
PPPoE en cours de connexion

Mais çà fait 3 heures que çà défile sans pouvoir avoir accès à internet.

j'ai bien rentré mes identifiants Orange
fti/xxxxxxx
mdp

ci-joint les erreurs que j'ai dans l'utilitaire Airport.







Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 pour qu'on puisse comprendre, il faut que tu décrives le plus précisément possible ta configuration de réseau.

L'Airport est reliée à quoi, comment ?

Est-elle configurée comme serveur DHCP et routeur, ou non ?

Etc...

Il faut une description exhaustive et détaillée de la configuration.


----------



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

l'Airport est réliée au switch lui même relié à la Livebox.
les ordis étant relié au switch aussi.

concernant la config, j'ai juste suivi l'installation de base qui défilait à l'écran quand je l'ai branchée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

A quoi sert l'Airport si les ordis sont connectés à un switch ?


----------



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

Smartphones, tablettes et ordi portables 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------

Je tiens à préciser qu'avant il y avait une borne Airport Express ancienne génération qui fonctionnait.
mais elle vient de claquer.

et pour info la Livebox est dans un autre bâtiment donc sont réseau Wifi ne peut pas être utilisé !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Ok 

Des éléments pour avancer :

Dans le réseau tu dois avoir un seul serveur DHCP (qui attribue des adresses IP aux appareils) et un seul "routeur".

Comme tu as une Livebox, par défaut elle fait serveur DHCP et routeur.
On ne peut *PAS* désactiver sa fonction routeur.
On peut désactiver sa fonction serveur DHCP.

Dans ta configuration avec Livebox, l'Airport est un simple point d'accès wifi.

Il faut donc :

- la relier à la Livebox par câble Ethernet 

- désactiver sa fonction serveur DHCP

- désactiver sa fonction routeur

Puisque tu as précisé que la Livebox est trop loin pour utiliser son wifi, tu peux désactiver son wifi...


----------



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

Désactiver les fonctions de l'Airport ou de la Livebox ?

et le Wifi de la Livebox je ne peux pas le désactiver car il est utilisé par les personnes présentes dans l'autre bâtiment.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Si le wifi de la Livebox est utilisé, tu le laisses, bien sûr.

Je disais ça au cas où il ne servirait à rien.

Pour toi c'est le wifi de l'Airport qui servira.

Si ton Airport a 2 prises Ethernet, c'est celle avec le symbole rond pointillé qui doit servir pour la connexion au modem.


----------



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

oui çà ok pas de soucis.

mais pour les fonctions à désactiver :
- désactiver sa fonction serveur DHCP
- désactiver sa fonction routeur

c'est sur la Livebox ou sur l'Airport ?

sur la Livebox j'ai accès au DHCP il est activé.
et au niveau du routage, la page est vide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h56 ----------

çà me paraît bien compliqué par rapport aux anciennes bornes !


----------



## aurique (21 Décembre 2012)

sur l'airport !  

dans l'onglet "Réseau" tu vas dans le mode routeur et tu met la valeur à "Désactivé (mode pont)"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Oui sur l'Airport !

Pour la Livebox tu ne changes rien (elle assure les fonctions serveur DHCP et routeur).

Sur l'Airport tu dois désactiver ces fonctions (suivant les appareils, il faut soit désactiver "mode routeur", soit choisir le mode "pont" ou "bridge", ce qui est la même chose).

Désolé de ne pas être plus précis sur les mots car je n'ai pas ce matériel sous la main pour vérifier avant de donner les éléments.


EDIT : vu sur cette page Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1515?viewlocale=fr_FR

2. Question : AirPort Express peut-il servir de pont ?
Réponse : AirPort Express peut servir de pont de trois manières différentes :

- Si vous avez déjà un réseau câblé, il peut servir de pont entre ce réseau et les clients sans fil.
- .....
- .....

C'est la première manière qui te concerne, et le mot utilisé est "pont".
Tu dois donc choisir le mode "pont".


----------



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

je ne peux pas modifier
voici la config :


----------



## aurique (21 Décembre 2012)

Si ta borne est branchée sur la Livebox tu dois  :

-Dans l'onglet "Internet" : régler "Connexion Via" sur "DHCP et tu vérifie bien que que dans la zone "Adresse du routeur", tu as bien 192.168.1.1 (ta Livebox)

-Dans l'onglet "Reseau", tu mets "Désactivé (mode pont)".


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Ta deuxième capture montre PPPoE et les éléments de ta connexion Orange.

Or, ça, c'est déjà configuré dans ta Livebox.

Tu choisirais PPPoE si tu étais en train de configurer un modem.
Or ton modem, c'est la Livebox.

L'Airport Express est seulement un point d'accès wifi, qui est relié par Ethernet au réseau existant.

Tu dois donc pouvoir choisir "Ethernet" là où tu as choisi "PPPoE". (ou DHCP comme dit Aurique, mais en tous cas PAS PPPoE).


----------



## funkybobot (21 Décembre 2012)

Ok merci c'est çà !

lors de l'installation, il met PPPoE par défaut du coup j'ai pas réfléchi j'ai rempli ce qu'il me demandait.
Merci beaucoup

Post clos !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Parfait, tu peux mettre en "résolu" depuis "outils de la discussion" au dessus du premier message.

Ce n'est pas la même interface, mais pour info :


----------

